# Corran Streetfighter!



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Just picked up new plastic Streetfighter. Hopefully get onto it in next few days, and update on what I think. Board is killer though and looks amazing! Heavier then my iSUP but not to bad. I think 15 lbs heavier, give or take.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Bring it out to Glenwood this weekend! Love to see how it surfs.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> Bring it out to Glenwood this weekend! Love to see how it surfs.


Wish I could make it down there, but prob going to be in Denver. Hopefully today or tmrw I can get on river and tester her out. Still getting use to the weight, but should be killer in Class II/III.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Just took Street Fighter down the Yampa on my lunch break. Amazing board, handles great, even with it feeling like a barge at first, which is because of weight and its solid feel compared to an iSUP. Has amazing stability, turned easy, ferried great, and rail control was WAY better than any isup. That made eddying in strong current a breeze. I charged as many waves as I could, and it blasted right through them much better than my Atcha and only got thrown to knee once on a wave that was breaking. Missed my line, so decided to punch it, and made it, threw me forward to knee, only to have side current hit skag and toss me. 

Only cons so far is weight, its 15+ lbs heavier then isup, and with its width and thick rails, kinda a b*tch lugging it down street to put-in. Found carrying it on head was easiest, but need to strengthen my neck muscles.  Also the skag is too long. Love the fact it flips up if I hit anything, but its 8-10 inches long, and when current hits skag, it takes tail of board a bit but not enough to effect performance to much. Might buy another and cut down. 

Yampa is running at 4160 (way above average for this time of year) and should peak tonight or tomorrow night, so water was big, fun, and moving. 

All in all, its an amazing board! Love the dry hatch (just a couple drops of water inside, but might have been from me opening it), skag is only way to go on river (maybe shorter though), also has fin box for traditional fin, 5 handles (2 solid rubber tip and tail, center, and two side rubber/webbing handles) which made climbing back on a breeze), and a Ferrari themed look, that is growing on me. Did not try to surf it or use the boof buddy, not sure if my level is good enough to drop anything just yet. I am impressed!


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Skeg not Skag, typing to fast. "Skag" sounds like some drunken sea wench you find in a pirate port in the 1600's.



SteamboatBORN said:


> Just took Street Fighter down the Yampa on my lunch break. Amazing board, handles great, even with it feeling like a barge at first, which is because of weight and its solid feel compared to an iSUP. Has amazing stability, turned easy, ferried great, and rail control was WAY better than any isup. That made eddying in strong current a breeze. I charged as many waves as I could, and it blasted right through them much better than my Atcha and only got thrown to knee once on a wave that was breaking. Missed my line, so decided to punch it, and made it, threw me forward to knee, only to have side current hit skag and toss me.
> 
> Only cons so far is weight, its 15+ lbs heavier then isup, and with its width and thick rails, kinda a b*tch lugging it down street to put-in. Found carrying it on head was easiest, but need to strengthen my neck muscles.  Also the skag is too long. Love the fact it flips up if I hit anything, but its 8-10 inches long, and when current hits skag, it takes tail of board a bit but not enough to effect performance to much. Might buy another and cut down.
> 
> ...


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds a lot like the SUPerCharger. Have you paddled that board? If so, how does it compare?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> Sounds a lot like the SUPerCharger. Have you paddled that board? If so, how does it compare?


I am sure they are similar, but never been on a Jackson. SUPercharger is thinner then Street Fighter (but its only 2" difference). When my wife first saw it in person she thought it looked like a Whitewater kayak, which is what Corran designed it off of. If you put a creek boat and the streetfighter next to one another, very similar. Jackson is prob super similar, but longer (6"), and 10+ lbs heavier. Streetfigher is suppose to be 45lbs, but I want to test it.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Calmer section of the Yampa on weds!


----------

